# Spraying a deck stain



## hdansjr (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,
I searched for an answer to this and couldn't really find a straight answer. I had a few people give me an estimate on staining my deck, and the person i've settled on applies the stain with a sprayer. I've spoken with a few people in passing about this, and i've gotten different opinions on this. Some say dont apply deck stain with a sprayer, only a brush/roller/pad. Others say it's fine. The person owns his own company and advertises pressure washing and deck staining. he stated that he would cover the house with plastic, as well as the surrounding areas. I guess my question is, is there a large difference when stain is sprayed on versus painted on. Have any of you ever had your decks spray stained? is it a poor way to get it done?
thanks in advance


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Either way will work. Spraying is faster and will give a better looking job if the operator knows how to spray. The materials will work the same as long as the same amount of material (dry mils) is applied. Some claim a brush will push the stain into the wood, but stain does not need to work that way and is only an excuse for not investing in spray equipment. The material wicks into the wood and will penetrate the same with either application. If you are also doing the railings, the spray will save a lot of labor hours. Also some extra protection is provided since the spray will also get into the small gap between the planks.


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 18, 2008)

don't spray! how much is the guy charging per square foot and what is he doing in terms of deck prep?


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Yes...you can spray, BUT.....*

I'm NOT a fan of spraying a deck!!!

By the time everything is covered with plastic, you could be HALF done brushing it in!
Spray mist can go a LOOOONG way. I wouldn't take the chance.

Plus, stains do get "worked-in" a little better; AND it's easier to control potential "pooling" if an area of wood doesn't pull in stain evenly.
Even Sikkens states the same thing...

I wouldn't consider spraying my deck...I've always brushed it.

Now a FENCE...that's a different animal!

Faron


----------

